# Que pasa con Mexico y la rodada 29"??



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Que no se puede competir en el circuito Nacional Mexicano con una bicicleta de rodada 29?

Es algo RIDICULO y ESTUPIDO! :nono: 

Como vas a ir CONTRA la tendencia y la tecnología??? Solo se puede esperar de nosotros los buenos mexicanos!

Cuantos corredores del circuito profesional Estadounidense, Canadiense y Europeo compiten en Bicis con rodada 29? En el Nacional en Bonelli Park en California, de los 10 primeros lugares en la categoria Elite, 8 usaban 29er's. Hasta las mujeres petites, algunas usaron rodada 29.

Es tecnologia que ya se quedo...es bastante popular hoy en dia, y casi el 80% de las marcas de mtb ofrecen por lo menos 1 modelo 29er.

Que mala onda! Estamos usando reglas bastante anticuadas y desorganizadas, cuando deberiamos aceptar las tendencias de nuestro deporte para asi avanzar y llevar el nivel del mtb mexicano hacia arriba! No lo creen?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

esta raro...te paso algo?

segun un reglamento medio viejo (2006) que consegui en una pagina de mtb mexicana se indica:








osea 29 es aceptable.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Eso es lo que yo escuche...y fue corroborado por el director técnico de uno de los equipos elite mas importantes de México. Ojala no sea cierto, pero es lo que yo tengo entendido.

Por lo menos en la etapa Nacional aqui en Tijuana no sera posible competir con una bicicleta de rodada 29..


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno...quien sabe...yo competi en la Nacional aqui en Allende, N.L hace poco con la Pugsley...que a fin de cuentas es una 29er...pero como no soy corredor inscrito en la FMC y siempre quedo de 3ro de atras pa'lante pos a nadie le causo pe2 jeje


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> siempre quedo de 3ro de atras pa'lante


JAJAJAJAJA! Yo tengo bastante sin competir, pero soy el "aguador" y "mecánico" oficial de mi papa (Campeon Nacional Master 50).

Pero estoy metido en todo eso de las carreras, por que pues, siempre asisto. Y escuche eso directamente de la fuente....y se me hiso algo tonto. Ojala no se haga reglamentario, pero eso es lo que escuche. 

Tu pugsley es una amarilla Tonka? Creo que ya la vi aqui en el foro!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> .... y siempre quedo de 3ro de atras pa'lante pos a nadie le causo pe2 jeje


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MI estimado martinsillo , lo que tienes que hacer es rodar la pista en sentido contrario y así vas a quedar en Tercer Lugar de la general , que no ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

@dhbomber
si esa mera...pero no es Tonka...es Caterpillar 

@the last biker
jejeje lo voy a intentar en la proxima!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Alguien ah tenido algún problema por usar una bicicleta de rodada 29 en los Nacionales?

@martinsillo
Oh, perdon...Tonka es un juguete! jeje Caterpillar son los de verdad!  como la pugsley!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

dhbomber said:


> Alguien ah tenido algún problema por usar una bicicleta de rodada 29 en los Nacionales?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Que yo sepa, no.


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

dhbomber, no sé cual sea tu fuente de información, pero hasta donde yo sé no hay ningún problema con competir en circuitos nacionales de MTB en una bicicleta con rodado 29". De hecho, si revisas la invitación para el Festival MTB de Mty en Marzo pasado (consultar el documento aquí) se menciona explícitamente que la bicicleta puede ser de 26" y 29" (creo que debería ir una "o" en lugar de la "y"), la única limitante es para ciertas categorías infantiles.

Y bueno, para no dejar la polémica de lado, el colombiano Leonardo Páez acaba de lograr medalla de oro en los Campeonatos Panamericanos de MTB 2011 a bordo de una "clásica" bici de montaña de cuadro rígido y rodado 26". ¿Tons...?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

blatido said:


> ...se menciona explícitamente que la bicicleta puede ser de 26" y 29" (creo que debería ir una "o" en lugar de la "y")...


...es para no dejar de lado las 69ers blati


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> ...es para no dejar de lado las 69ers blati


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

martinsillo :

Seguramente te refieres a las 96'ers , porque 69 pertenece a otro tipo de diversión :eekster:  :madmax: :crazy: :ciappa:


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> martinsillo :
> 
> Seguramente te refieres a las 96'ers , porque 69 pertenece a otro tipo de diversión :eekster:  :madmax: :crazy: :ciappa:


JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! :thumbsup:

Pues por lo menos en la carrera Nacional aqui en Tijuana no sera posible competir en 29er! Y la verdad se me hace algo estupido! Pero que bien que no han tenido ese tipo de problema mas al sur!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

dhbomber said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Pues por lo menos en la carrera Nacional aqui en Tijuana no sera posible competir en 29er! Y la verdad se me hace algo estupido! Pero que bien que no han tenido ese tipo de problema *mas al sur![*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

dhbomber said:


> JAJAJAJAJAJA!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Pues por lo menos en la carrera Nacional aqui en Tijuana no sera posible competir en 29er! Y la verdad se me hace algo estupido! Pero que bien que no han tenido ese tipo de problema mas al sur!


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dhbomber :

Aunque seguramente dentro de unos años las 29 serán muy populares y las verás por todos lados la verdad es que por ahora al sur de Tijuana no hay muchas y muchos ni saben que existen, además de que la oferta en cuadros y componentes es muy escasa.

Respecto a las competencias tengo mi propia percepción , a diferencia de USA en donde en las competencias importantes ves bicicletas con las últimas innovaciones en materiales y tecnología , aquí por mi zona y alrededores es al revés , en las competencias normalmente ves bicis de hace ya muchos años , con v-b, cámaras, ht, y así las bicis fregonas con lo último las ves los fines de semana en las diferentes salidas a rodar.

Lo anterior no tiene que ver nada y ni digo que sea bueno o sea mala , simplemente es lo que yo he visto y veo , de todos modos en las competencias he visto al clásico biker fregón que con su GT de hace 15 años le da cuello a muchos con sus bicis de última generación.

Para nada dudo que con los años las 29 se establecerán si bien no a la par de las 26 si en una forma en la que al entrar en una tienda tengas varias alternativas para escoger.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## eserratov (Mar 6, 2009)

*29's*

Claro que se puede correr con una 29 en los nacionales, yo corro en la Master 50 soy de Monterrey corri este ultimo nacional aqui en Allende y despues de un gran esfuerzo le gane al campeon y quede en primero.
Aparentemente ya esta omologado por la uci en realidad no es tanto el rodado sino las piernitas.

saludos.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Yo no entiendo por que usar 29 si puedes usar 20..............


----------



## mike29erss (Jun 7, 2011)

eserratov said:


> en realidad no es tanto el rodado sino las piernitas.
> 
> saludos.


si estoy deacuerdo. la rodada 29 para mi se maneja mejor que la 26, yo digo que es dependiendo en los terrenos, los professionales usan de 29 en las copas mundiales dependiendo el terreno.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Yo no entiendo por que usar 29 si puedes usar 20..............


----------



## xpro1967 (Feb 1, 2011)

dhbomber said:


> Que no se puede competir en el circuito Nacional Mexicano con una bicicleta de rodada 29?
> 
> Es algo RIDICULO y ESTUPIDO! :nono:
> 
> ...


Solo en Mexico pasa esto.


----------



## Peacemaker (Jul 12, 2011)

Hablando de 29ers!!! donde consigo llantas buenas aqui en gdl?


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Si se puede correr con 29, de hecho están homologadas por la UCI desde hace años, nada mas que la UCI dejo la decisión a cada federación.


----------

